# Bobcats release Dampier



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2010/09/14/1692845/bobcats-waiving-erick-dampier.html

After not being able to move the veteran big man the Bobcats waived him to clear salary cap space. It sucks they couldn't trade him and get back at least something in return but it does make sense to get rid of him and not have to pay any luxury tax.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Suns need to go after him hard. Not sure if we can offer anything remotely appealing to him but he would be a huge pickup for us and actually give us some size in the frontcourt instead of Frye, Warrick, and Turk up front.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm still not understanding why we didn't keep Chandler and let him expire. He is actually healthy for the first time and looking decent. We haven't done anything with the money we save by getting rid of him so there wasn't any purpose to the entire thing. The only way that it makes sense if you took the flexibility you gained and did something with it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was over at shamsports looking at where our cap situation was...trying to figure out how the hell we were over the salary cap. I realized that we barely saved any money at all by trading Chandler. He and Dampierre made the same money, but we took back 7.3 million for Hammer and Najera. I liked Caroll for what he was a couple years ago, but Najera is just a straight up goon and Matt's a very limited player.

I really had no idea we'd signed SHaun Livingston either (3.5 Million per over 3 years). I thought we'd have some flexibility for next year, but damn we blew it and I can't figure out what the hell we got for it.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope he doesn't end up on the Heat. That's all I care about.


----------

